# Question of profile security.



## Sterling (Sep 29, 2010)

If I were say to get nailed [Hypothetically] by the government for piracy (Or some other offense they can't get to my details elsewhere), are they able to negotiate getting profile details/IP Addresses from the admins here? 

I just want to know because I do put ALOT of my personal info, and use friend IP's and such here as well. Also because I have not see this question asked.

If need be this can be taken to P.M.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> If I were say to get nailed [Hypothetically] by the government for piracy (Or some other offense they can't get to my details elsewhere), are they able to negotiate getting profile details/IP Addresses from the admins here?
> 
> I just want to know because I do put ALOT of my personal info, and use friend IP's and such here as well. Also because I have not see this question asked.
> 
> If need be this can be taken to P.M.


They don't have to negotiate, admins would have to give details, it is against the law to not provide the details, just like if the police asked you ISP for you IP, they have to give it up. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's correct.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 29, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> quote]
> They don't have to negotiate, admins would have to give details, it is against the law to not provide the details, just like if the police asked you ISP for you IP, they have to give it up. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's correct.


I live in the US, this is a UK based server. It isn't a question of US laws, but foreign poolicy.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 29, 2010)

You only really have to worry if for example you you brag about releasing a game on here such as New Super Brothers.

Otherwise I imagine they already have all the information they need. I would also imagine the Admins would roll over very quickly if it was for an indivual user. You are responsible for what you post on here, not them.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm maybe not correct, but I think it all depends on the law of the hosting country.

The servers are (were ?) in France, so they are bid to French law.
French laws say that an ISP can give a user details only if it's under a judge decision.
So the police and companies can't ask to ISP by their own initiatives, unless there's an injunction to give a user details.

That is for French ISPs.
I'm not sure about webmaster's rights.
I only know they have to keep activity logs, and if they didn't keep them they could be charged too.


That's not very clear, it's only what I remember.
Don't quote me on all that


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 29, 2010)

^i hope that what you say is true or i will need to start using proxies


----------



## playallday (Sep 30, 2010)

.


----------



## george.chya (Oct 1, 2010)

anyone who reads this should google ACTA


----------



## Costello (Oct 1, 2010)

we would probably end up having to give it all away but you didn't do anything illegal on the website right? you didn't post any link to rom sites or crap. 
you can't be liable for the stuff you say on there really...


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> we would probably end up having to give it all away but you didn't do anything illegal on the website right? you didn't post any link to rom sites or crap.
> you can't be liable for the stuff you say on there really...


Costello, if I type on this site that I have all nds roms and illegally downloaded tv shows, they wouldn't care?
(THIS IS JUST AN EXAMPLE!!)


----------

